# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  Multisim εύρεση εξαρτημάτων

## diamadiss

Παιδιά γειά. Χρησιμοποιώ το Multisim 10 και θέλω να μάθω ενα γίνετε να προσθέσεις εξαρτήματα στη βιβλιοθήκη των εξαρτημάτων τα οποία δεν υπάρχουν. Μπορείς να τα κατεβάσεις απο κάπου? Ευχαριστώ. :Smile:

----------


## papalevies

Νομίζω ότι το multisim δέν έχει έτοιμες βιβλιοθήκες για να κατεβάσεις αλλά γίνεται να φτιάξεις τα δικά σου εξαρτήματα που συμπεριφέρονται όπως εσύ θέλεις. Καλό θα ήταν να ξέρεις λίγο SPICE. Συνήθως τα αρχεία .cir (αρχείο με το μοντέλο συμπεριφοράς του εξαρτήματος σε γλώσσα SPICE) μπορείς να τα βρείς και στο site του κατασκευαστή του εξαρτήματος.

Οδηγίες για να φτιάξεις το δικό σου εξάρτημα:
http://zone.ni.com/devzone/cda/tut/p/id/3173

----------


## diamadiss

Φίλε μου επειδή κοίταξα το link που μου έδωσες αλλά δεν εβγαλα άκρη, το spice τώρα εχω αρχίσει να το δουλεύω αλλά, μήπως μπορείς που μπορώ να βρώ εξαρτήματα σε αυτό. Εκτός εαν μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει πως μπορώ να φτιάξω εξαρτήματα στο multisim ή εαν μπορεί να μου φτιάξει ένα. Ευχαριστώ. :Smile:

----------

